# Snow Shoes, Recommendations?



## Warm_in_NH (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone here use them? Prefer one style brand to another? Pros / Cons of specific parts of them (i.e. buckle gets frozen doesn't work)?

I have a lot of woods out back of my house, but by mid winter they're off limits to me due to the snow, this year, I plan on getting snow shoes and want to enjoy the woods year round.  Generally, I go for about a mile to 2 mile loop, lots of hills, often it would just be the need to pack down the fresh snow fall (usually less than 12"). Ideally, I'd pack down a path and then be able to just wear my winter hiking boots, until the next snow fall. 

I wouldn't be wearing a pack (of any size or weight anyway) I'm 6'+, 210 lbs, size 12 boot.  

Thanks in advance for any input on this!

John.


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm watching this thread, could also use some recommendations.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Dec 22, 2014)

For general purpose, non - pro gear I really like my Cabelas Alaskan Guide snowshoes.  They're made by Atlas and have held up well for me over the past 5 or 6 years.  The buckles are quick release ratchet strap style that work well with any type of boot.  I think they're around $160.  The LL Bean shoes are similar but I prefer the ratchet style buckles on the Cabelas model.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 22, 2014)

There are many varieties of snow shoes and definitely some are better optimized for certain tasks. If you plan to be breaking a lot of trails in powder many of the recreation snow shoes will be too small. My favorite powder shoe are US military surplus magnesium snowshoes with an aftermarket binding. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...us-magnesium-snowshoes-with-bindings?a=764314
The military shoes are great but the bindings they came with were useless, throw them away as soon as you get them and don't even try to use them.  I use Iverson bindings http://www.pcsoutdoors.com/standardasnowshoeharness.aspx they will fit any bootsize and go on quick. They are fairly lightweight and indestructible and great on powder but not so good in tight trees. I use them for trucking around in the woods in deep snow and have used them chainsawing. The stainless steel webbing and mag frame means nothing will try to eat them ( a problem with wooden shoes, porkys and mice love the rawhide). They are great with brush underneath and have far better floatation than the modern recreational shoes that tend to be made for packed snow or trails.

I cant recommend wooden snowshoes, there are great ones still made but for the price you can buy some real nice plastic ones that will last far longer with less care.

For recreational use the big dividing point is do they have rotary pin bindings or something similar. Basically if you can hold the binding horizontal and the showshoe rotates vertical it has a pin type binding. This type of binding works well for climbing as the front of your foot sticks out through the deck and the crampon under the toe grabs in. Sherpa snowshoes had the patent for this design and despite being out of business, they are still used by many backcountry S&R groups (including NH fish and game). They are on ebay frequently. There is firm in Canada who still makes a lookalike for working folks, they are expensive and overkill unless you use them for a living.

Lower cost recreational bindings are riveted to the decking or may have some sort of strap that tries to act like it. Beans usually has both sytle bindings. Beans has the lifetime warrantee.

Yukon Charlies are Walmart Chinese knock offs. They have the rotary pin binding and a lot of other features but the quality varies from boat load to boat load. They will serve many people well but may not be a great choice if you are depending on them.  

MSR makes Denalis that look  like a plastic shovel with cleats. They have optional removable tails for a little bit better performance in deeper snow. They are hard to break and generally on sale. They also make higher end technical shoes that have tended to be a bit more fragile but high performance. I have MSR lighntings with televators for winter hiking. The televator can be popped up under you heel for climbing steep slopes. That is incredibally usefull for climbing but useless for trucking through the woods.  MSR hasa new line out this year and they warrantee their equipment for life. Tubbs was a good Vermont brand for years but sold out and is now Chinese production, they do make nice shoes and appear to back up recent products on warrantee. There Flex Alps have good rep for winter hiking.

Atlas shoes tend to be west coast, the are the minority in NH. They tend to be a smaller running type snowshoe but some folks swear by them.

By the way buy some poles or get some old ski poles, they make all the difference snowshoeing.


----------



## burnham (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a set of Tubbs (Pinnacle I think) I bought maybe 12 years ago that are holding up well.   They pivot on a pin, and have a metal cleat under the toes that helps a lot with traction.


----------



## Wildo (Dec 22, 2014)

https://www.fabersnowshoes.com


----------



## Knots (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a pair of these MSRs with the removable tail.  The thinner steel rails are nice since I can keep my feet a little closer together.  Also good for some up hill work:

http://www.cascadedesigns.com/msr/snowshoes/explore-snowshoes/category


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 24, 2014)

The wife a I started out with Beans and found their bindings useless.

I then found a pair of Atlas 833s at a barn sale for $15.  I've worn them so much that I've started to wear things out and do repairs.  The bindings still hold strong though.  The wife finally got fed up with her Bean bindings and I think I bought her the Atlas 10 series.  They work well, but seem to kick snow up the back of her leg.  It's probably how she walks in them.   I bought her a pair of gaiters that seem to keep her legs dryer.  

There are lots of good shoes out there, I'd buy them for your weight plus day pack plus comfortable margin.  With a bigger shoe you sink less while breaking the trail.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 25, 2014)

peakbagger said:


> MSR makes Denalis that look like a plastic shovel with cleats. They have optional removable tails for a little bit better performance in deeper snow. They are hard to break and generally on sale.


+10000. I love them.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the good info. Looking into the Tubbs that are made for LL Bean, or even just the "winter walker" series (less expensive), they also sell MSR's, however their web page is lagging bad right now . Turns out my sis is a retail store manager for them and thus can get me a "deal", then I remind her I have a birthday coming up soon, and what a good brother I am, and how she gave mom a tablet for X mas and then just left, leaving me, non tech savvy mom, and a tablet.... I'm going to work this one.... 

Thanks again!


----------



## maple1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I use GV. Made in Quebec.

Have two pairs of the Nyflex Expedition model. Bit spacey looking compared to anything traditional, but they kick butt.

Used to use the Mag military type, and used to like those. But they can be slippery on the crusty stuff, and the frames ended up cracking on them. Last pair in multiple places.


----------



## AK13 (Dec 31, 2014)

I like Atlas snowshoes. Ebay is a great source for snowshoes. I scored a set for like $50 last year. Brand new, never worn and they were $200 retail price. They were one model year old. 

Lots of like new, used sets also. Lots of folks buy them and then never use them.


----------



## Pellet_Pete (Jan 1, 2015)

Another +1 on the MSR molded plastic.   I have to truck up and down steep terrain all winter long, and I couldn't be happier with the the pair of Evo's I got last year.  A little bit of crust on the snow, and I can cruise up and down slopes faster than I would be able to hike in summer.


----------



## Charlotte987 (Jan 21, 2015)

You'll need short blunt snowshoes, preferably metal or aluminum because they are light for uphill and down, with good crampons on the underside. The wooden ones (which I've used for years) have a tendency to be heavy especially on hills, and they can trip you up, they're good for powder and they last forever, they tend to be bigger and wider which means that your walking stance is pretty exaggerated.  Wider snowshoes mean that you are in this exaggerated position the entire time, and although it doesn't bother me, my husband finds it painful on his hips and pelvis.

There are every kind of snowshoe out there, for running, walking, uphill, downhill. I started using aluminum running snowshoes two years ago, and have had no problems with them, although sometimes the harness ratchets stick when the plastic gets cold. I've already worn down some of the ice crampons on the undersides, so they won't last forever. I have a few pairs for different things, ones I use the most are (active mountain by GV snowshoes, made in canada) http://www.gvsnowshoes.com/en  They were under one hundred dollars when I bought them, and they are pretty good. Although I wouldn't recommend plastic and aluminum usually, these new types of snowshoes have changed my mind.

Here's some info on what to look for and how to choose the right ones for what you are going to do with them, how they should fit, and what to look for:

http://www.orssnowshoesdirect.com/help-how-to-choose-snowshoes.html

Choosing a size:http://www.bigfootsnowshoes.com/sizing_chart/

Recommendations from a hiker:  http://sectionhiker.com/how-to-size-snowshoes/


----------



## maple1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm not partial to the short blunt ones - they sink further, so I like ones with more area to them to spread the weight out more. That would come down to how deep & soft the snow usually is. Also agree about the wider ones - they can really put your knees & hips into some odd angles. So I like longer narrower ones that keep my legs closer together but give me better floatation - and the longer tails usually required for that keeps the back of the shoe where it belongs (on the snow), and the toe up out of it. The GV Nyflex I mentioned above seem to be the best balance of all that I've found so far, they are really light, and have big crampons. I was leery about how the bindings would last, but they seem to be really tough, no issues yet - also like the hinging on them. You could really motor with them if you want to - but my body is beyond that stage.


----------



## Charlotte987 (Jan 22, 2015)

maple1 said:


> I'm not partial to the short blunt ones - they sink further, so I like ones with more area to them to spread the weight out more. That would come down to how deep & soft the snow usually is. Also agree about the wider ones - they can really put your knees & hips into some odd angles. So I like longer narrower ones that keep my legs closer together but give me better floatation - and the longer tails usually required for that keeps the back of the shoe where it belongs (on the snow), and the toe up out of it. The GV Nyflex I mentioned above seem to be the best balance of all that I've found so far, they are really light, and have big crampons. I was leery about how the bindings would last, but they seem to be really tough, no issues yet - also like the hinging on them. You could really motor with them if you want to - but my body is beyond that stage.




I think it really does depend on your size, if you are tall you do need longer snowshoes. Don't like the snowshoes with tails so much, and I have used them, usually my immediate response is to use them to measure snow depth while they are still on my feet and that's led to a few falls. For me the lightweight snowshoes are perfect, have never fallen with them and they have gotten me up pretty steep hills. I'm not a snowshoe expert, only know what works the best for me.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Likewise here on what works for who.

I am 6'1" tall, so that likely plays a part too. I find the tails make like a rudder & keep me going where I'm supposed to be going. And keep the toes up when I pick my foot up.

One size does not fit all, as they say.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 23, 2015)

There was a local snowshoe collector that had numerous variations of native shoes. They vary widely with the terrain. Shoes from northern tundra areas tends to be quite long and narrow, great for making miles on open terrain but useless in deep woods. Shoes for deep woods seem to be closer to a bear paw, short and wide. They tend not to get tangled up in the brush.

 Any shoe is a compromise.


----------



## Poindexter (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried a few rental shoes and ended up buying a pair that I rented from the rental place.  They were beat to heck but holding up fine, I think I paid $75 total for the pair.  Atlas, but I am west coast.

peakbagger is a lot more experienced than me.

Pin binding yes.  Ski poles definitely, but buy one piece poles the correct length for you, telescoping poles suck.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 26, 2015)

The Atlas snowshoes I have seen are nice shoes, well built, they just don't seem to be popular in the east. The ones I have seen tend on the small side and I think runners tend to use.

I expect east coast folks are going to learn this week where larger snowshoes are a heck of a lot less work than smaller trail shoes. No matter the size they sure beat not having any.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 20, 2015)

Ended up with LL Bean winter walker shoes, a gift from my sister. Wife has a 25" pair, I have a 30" pair.  

These are my first pair of snow shoes (although I did use a pair once before, several years ago) so far, I have to say that I am really happy overall with everything about them. The only problem, the wife's showed up manufactured wrong from the factory (buckle riveted on backwards), Bean was very cooperative and made swapping them out via mail painless, but it was still a bit upsetting that this is the new quality that Bean is becoming known for, at least in my book.

We've used them about 6 times so far, both breaking trail in about 24" of snow and following some already broken trails, and re-tracing our steps on repeated hikes. They maybe have 10 miles on them, they've performed great so far. The bindings are easy to use and hold once locked down, they do great on existing trails, sink a little when breaking trails, but they're the right fit for the majority of their use.  We both got telescoping poles, so far, they've held up well also, I'm happy with the adjustable length as depending on snow conditions and whether you're going up hill or down, you can tweak them if needed.

I'm sure as time goes on I will find more pros and cons about the set up we have, but I'm just really happy to finally have a pair and can now go out and do the trails that I love so much in the summer. I wish I had gotten into this a lot sooner than we did, it's much easier than I thought it would be (almost easier than summer hiking) it's a lot of fun, great to get outdoors and into the woods! 

So if anyone is holding off because they don't know what pair to get or are afraid of making a bad choice, just get something, anything, try it out, see if you like it, find out what you do and don't like about your current pair and if needed get a new pair next year, but for now, get out there and enjoy the season.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 20, 2015)

It has definitely been the season for snowshoes. I plan to go snowshoeing tomorrow with my chainsaw to drop some trees before the sap starts running. Its not hard to get a workout breaking trail. The other nice thing with snowshoes is that the underbrush get locked in so the woods are a lot more wide open. If you can see if there are any local ponds or swamps to head to. It really gives you a different feeling standing in the middle of somewhere you may not go any other time of the year. I do recommend that you carry a repair kit some 12-2 copper wire and a leatherman and possible some heavy duty tie wraps will usually fix most surprises.

Chainsawing with snowshoes adds a whole new dimension to planning a cut. If I take them off I would be crotch deep so I get real conservative with what I cut and on occasion if I end up with leaner, it may sit until spring (much as I despise leaving them). The place where I cut is cleared with a bull dozer so he likes me leaving the stumps high as it give him some leverage when he remove the stumps. It does look a little strange this times of year, I have a few four foot piles of wood from last year that have no sign of them under the snow.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 20, 2015)

peakbagger said:


> I do recommend that you carry a repair kit some 12-2 copper wire and a leatherman and possible some heavy duty tie wraps will usually fix most surprises.



Great, didn't even think of that, makes total sense. I carry a small pack with essentials, I will definitely add that to the mix.

Yeah, you really can just cruise through the woods, not much to trip you up. There's a big swamp / bog on one of our loops, it is neat to get out there and look around, in the summer it's not an option. 

Heading out now for a small loop in the woods! Sure it's zero and the wind is blowing, but that's what good clothes are for and it keeps the sweating to a minimum.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 21, 2015)

This route wouldn't be possible other times of the year.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 21, 2015)

Warm_in_NH said:


> View attachment 154210
> 
> 
> This route wouldn't be possible other times of the year.



. . . unless you're Jesus?


----------



## SXIPro (Feb 22, 2015)

It's funny but this year at times there was almost too much snow to snowshoe in especially since it was so light and fluffy. I have a pair of Tubbs Attitudes and love them. Easiest bindings to get into and out of that I've seen.  It's a great workout and a great way to beat cabin fever. I am heading out in half an hour to do ten miles.


----------

